# Boxing



## SnapLocally (Dec 5, 2009)

I took these at The Target Center in Minneapolis last night:

The photographer pictured was there to take photos of his son, who was the overwhelming favorite to win this fight. That didn't happen. He was beat down in 30 seconds of round 1.

















This fight also ended just after the bell of first round. The boxer left standing didn't hear the bell, kept swinging, and knocked his opponent out cold. And then a fight started.





















And these are just some random action shots I liked:


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 5, 2009)

The lighting and timing on these shots is pretty darn good.  Were there already lights in the arena that played a major part in lighting these guys?


----------



## SnapLocally (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you.

I only use ambient lighting at any venue I shoot in, no matter how dark, dingy, dungeon-esque. Part of being professional is not tailoring your environment to your needs, and capturing the action as it happened.

The "photographer" in the shot above may be a 30 year veteran, but doing the same thing year after year doesn't make you experienced if you don't learn along the way; he's just been redoing year one 29 too many times.


----------



## wescobts (Dec 6, 2009)

Tremendous shots :thumbup: As said earlier, the lighting seems "ideal" but I know it's not. Do you use zooms or primes ? Either way great work.


----------



## SnapLocally (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks. I'm partial to primes. I was going to shoot with my Tamron 17-50, but the light wasn't wasn't going to allow me the spped I needed without resorting to iso 3200, so I stuck with a prime and kept my iso down at 1600.


----------



## wescobts (Dec 6, 2009)

SnapLocally said:


> Thanks. I'm partial to primes. I was going to shoot with my Tamron 17-50, but the light wasn't wasn't going to allow me the spped I needed without resorting to iso 3200, so I stuck with a prime and kept my iso down at 1600.



I had a feeling you used a prime, so sharp :thumbup: again, nice work.


----------



## MrRamonG (Dec 6, 2009)

Those are great shots.  Pic 6 looks a little subdued considering the action I know is going on in the ring.... except, of course, the guy gettin choked in the ropes.  Awesome.


----------



## lamergod (Dec 6, 2009)

I saw you on fredmiranda but I don't have an account to post there

Love your shots especially 8 and 10


----------



## SnapLocally (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice. Thanks guys.


----------



## kajiki (Dec 7, 2009)

way way waaaay better than my K1 snaps.....

then again I didn't get ringside being the new boy in town, camera position for non-ringside is 45 yards back from the ring!

Which body did you shoot?


----------



## SnapLocally (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks.

I'm shooting with a 40D.


----------



## kajiki (Dec 8, 2009)

I get the impression that lighting at these events is very toppy, would you agree?


----------



## SnapLocally (Dec 9, 2009)

If by "toppy" you mean illuminating the action while dimming the house lights, then yes. 

This venue has some of the best lighting I've ever worked in, and even though they only used half of what they normally use for this particular event, it was still twice as bright as most other venues in the area.


----------



## kajiki (Dec 10, 2009)

by toppy I meant all from the top.....I see there's a bit reflected from the floor of the ring


----------



## SnapLocally (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, that's usually the case, though not always:


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 10, 2009)

These are awesome! I love the action. Well done. And poor guys!


----------



## SnapLocally (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## kajiki (Mar 2, 2010)

SnapLocally said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I only use ambient lighting at any venue I shoot in, no matter how dark, dingy, dungeon-esque. Part of being professional is not tailoring your environment to your needs, and capturing the action as it happened.


 
The art of the master craftsman, you mean? Agree totally, location lighting a copout? Although, if I am sent to do a job, if necessary I will compromise my ethics to get the pix. Guilty as charged.


----------



## SnapLocally (Mar 2, 2010)

The way I see it, I would have no need to compromise my ethics, because if I can see the action, I can capture it as it is. Plus, even when it might be more convenient to use a flash, there's no way the timing the can compare to available light. Either way, you can be sure that if there aren't lights to work under, there probably won't be any money to be made, either.


----------



## obx (Mar 23, 2010)

Great pictures, what setting where you shooting these pictures from your camera????


----------



## SnapLocally (Mar 28, 2010)

Manual.


----------



## obx (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool, my kid does karate and every time I take pictures they don't come out as good. I am going have to try it in the Manual setting next. Thanks.


----------



## SnapLocally (Mar 29, 2010)

I suppose you could just opt for Auto if you were only taking a few quick shots and needed to use a flash. Most dojos aren't all that well lit.


----------



## obx (Mar 30, 2010)

That is an awesome picture!!!!!! I will be experimenting with all settings.


----------

